# How can I convince my parents to get me another betta fish!



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

How can I convince my parents to get me another betta fish! I have one fish but I also have to clean his tank every week. I have been asking to get another one and that I'd buy the tank and fish, but they ask me why I want another one and I don't know how to answer to that! How can I convince them? I am responsible enough to clean two tanks a week and I THINK that they know that.
What can be a reason that I want another one?


----------



## isntanything (Dec 9, 2013)

So . . . you want another betta, but you don't know WHY you want one?


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

Wow, you replied quickly. I just want another one it's as simple as that.


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

I just love betta fish


----------



## panthers24 (Dec 31, 2013)

Tell them that you hate seeing them kept in those little cups and you want to save one from dying in the cup.

or

It will help me become more responsible.

I talked my parents into letting me buy a tank by telling them I would do everything for it. It took 3 months but finally got one


----------



## Morguex (Oct 24, 2013)

Just go ask them if you can have another one.


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

All right.


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

I just asked and my dad is ok with it, but my mom doesen't see why I need another one. My dad will talk to her about it later.


----------



## panthers24 (Dec 31, 2013)

When asking parents questions always ask whichever one is more willing to say yes first.

What did you ask your dad for him to say yes?


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Just saying....I started with one betta....and now I have 9. My parents let me have more in a sorority, and they knew that they were treated badly in stores. 

All I did was say, "I have room for another, and time, so can I please have another one?"


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

You've kept one well cared for so a second shouldn't be a problem - unless your parents don't have extra to shell out for the second tank and supplies...


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

Well if you're paying for it and taking care of it... I always went the "At least I'm not spending my money on hookers and coke!!!" route.


----------



## ynahanson (Dec 5, 2013)

Lol. When my husband ask me why I'm spending money on more fish. I just say well I'm not spending money on stupid smokes like you. Then he shuts up. Lol


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

*snap snap snap* you go girl


----------



## magikb3anz (Oct 6, 2013)

I have three bettas. One I got because it my reward for getting my first job and since I had been wanting a betta for months and I hadn't had one in 4 years.
My second and thirds I got differently because my mom hates fish and thinks they're gross. 
After a lot of planning, I bought a second one and made it look like it was birthday present from a friend. My mom was okay with it but he just said no more fish.
I did get a third. I admit she was an impulse buy, but I had the room and money for a third betta. My mom was really mad at first and threatened that if I didn't give her away, she would flush her down the toilet. After a few days she stopped caring and let me keep her.
You could consider just bringing home another betta but I'd only recommend it if they won't mind you having more than one fish.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I convinced my parents to let me get a horse by saving up my own money for it. you could use this tactic, and instead offer to buy the fish, the tank, heater, filter, ect...


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

I just brought a new betta home one day. A week later, they found out and wanted me to retern him. But, after I spent my own money on a nice 1.5 gallon tank, they let me keep him.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I got one without telling my parents, and they were fine with it only because I had room for him.


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

I'm not old enough to drive and I wouldn't sneak behind their backs like that. My dad will talk to my mom about it later if he remembers


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

Yay! I'm able to get another one this week or next weekend!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay! I'm glad you can get another one.


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

Woooo!


----------

